# My Girls



## izee2 (Aug 14, 2016)

My Columbia military girl has a new sister. Just finished up my second girls bike. The one on the right I have had for a while the newest addition is the one on the left. 
When I got the bike it was in pieces and had been repainted multiple times. I stripped and repainted most parts. The rear fender and bars were left in the original OD paint as they were never overpainted. 
 Al Berger from Bergerwerke.com did an excellent job recovering the seat and supplied the blocks for the pedals. 
 The wheel set is a donor set from one of my boys bikes. The original set from this bike is currently being relaced. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 14, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 15, 2016)

Very nice... What are the frame numbers??


----------



## izee2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you!! 
The bike on the right is MG139872
Left bike is 
MG141628
Thanks
Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## 37schwinn (Aug 19, 2016)

It's nice to see it completed. Looks good!


----------



## iswingping (Aug 24, 2016)

Izee2,
Those look great!  You've been busy selling parts and assembling some real nice looking bikes.


----------

